# Need help with d. vent



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know what this is/ cause of and general treatment, I'm thinking it could be the stomach as he swallows it (to a point his head and throat look normal then regurges it...


----------



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe I just witnessed a vent cannibalizing a tad? He seems to be back to normal and very active no bloating but still if anybody has any ideas or suggestions please let me know, thanks.

Check that, looks like he is getting ready to throw up again, tad idea not so likely now...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

contact Dr. Frye at Frye brothers frogs.
Doug


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Please give us an update if you find out anything. Looks weird..


----------



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

I contacted Dr. Frye, he said it looks like the tongue but wasn't 100% on it. He's not doing it anymore or at least wasn't when I got back from class yesterday. Keeping an eye on it to see if symptom returns and try to get better pics for Dr. Frye.


----------

